# I Beat the System (I think)



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2011)

While shopping last Saturday, I checked out the price of turkey parts to make turkey stock for stuffing and gravy.  The pirates that run the meat department wanted $1.99 a pound for turkey necks, gizzards and wings!  I figured I’d need about three pounds of parts totaling $6.00.   
 
A couple of refrigerated display cases to the left were a whole pile of 10-12 pound frozen turkeys for $0.59 a pound.  These turkeys included wings, neck and gizzard along with a whole bunch of other stuff like breasts, thighs and drumsticks along with and entire turkey carcass.
 
My mission was clear.  I bought a whole twelve-pound frozen turkey for a little over the $6.00 I would have spent on the parts alone and it’s currently defrosting.
 
When I’m done with my flashing blades and towering stock pot, I’ll have all the broth I need for Thanksgiving plus two turkey breast halves and two thighs for several future meals (not to mention crispy golden brown turkey skin-yum).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2011)

Clever.  A nice, "Gotcha!"  

I finally found out what happens to the fresh turkeys that don't sell, they are flash frozen and put in the freezer case as needed and they sell them cheap (99 cents/pound) throughout the year.  These are the smaller turkeys, a couple of them should be good in the freezer.  

They also do the same with the fresh ducks and geese, selling for about 10 cents more a pound than the turkeys.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I will be searching the freezer case for these diamonds in the rough. You can never have enough turkey stock in the freezer. And perhaps a few ducks 

Great tip.


----------



## blissful (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent price and yes, you did beat the system. You go.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2011)

a turkey and a spare--smart, andy.  your turkey bouillon will be a golden dream, your turkey gravy rich and deep, your dressing the bestest ever....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, that's smart thinking. I never would've thought of that, but you're right. Why buy parts when a whole turkey is cheaper by the pound?

EDIT: I still have a turkey in the freezer that I bought last fall after Thanksgiving for 29 cents a pound. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with it, since I'm not a big turkey eater, but you've inspired me. It will now be broken down into parts and the carcass will be used to make stock.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Clever.  A nice, "Gotcha!"
> 
> I finally found out what happens to the fresh turkeys that don't sell, they are flash frozen and put in the freezer case as needed and they sell them cheap (99 cents/pound) throughout the year.  These are the smaller turkeys, a couple of them should be good in the freezer.
> 
> They also do the same with the fresh ducks and geese, selling for about 10 cents more a pound than the turkeys.




over the years, i have bought at least forty ducklings for special occasions and holidays.  i have never ever ever seen one on sale, and i keep an eye on them pretty good.i will definitely be checking the frozen cases for post-thanksgiving and christmas bargains now though.  there's always that first time possibility.  sure would be nice, as ducks usually run about $2.80 lb.....


----------



## jennyema (Nov 15, 2011)

*smaht!*


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2011)

jennyema said:


> *smaht!*




...or at the very least, a tightwad.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't you have to use it up all at once? Is it OK to thaw, cut into parts and refreeze the meaty parts for later? Or are you only thawing it enough to cut it up? I tried to spatchcock a still partially frozen game hen and it didn't go very well, lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Don't you have to use it up all at once? Is it OK to thaw, cut into parts and refreeze the meaty parts for later? Or are you only thawing it enough to cut it up? I tried to spatchcock a still partially frozen game hen and it didn't go very well, lol.




There is a risk of compromising the texture by refreezing but I don't think it will be a major issue.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks. That's what I thought. As long as you refreeze it right away you should be good. Or didn't thaw it on the counter overnight ;^)


----------



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2011)

even better than low price is free. i got one from grocery delivery. no room in freezer. cooked it, ate some, gave son and granddaughter some. put the bones, etc in freezer. i am thinking making into soup at a later date. now that is a bargain.


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There is a risk of compromising the texture by refreezing but I don't think it will be a major issue.


 
You can freeze it again as long as it has been completely cooked. But if you are not going to cook it right away, but want to thaw it out just enough to get only the parts you want, work on it so that you can get them and then pop the rest back into the freezer.


----------

